# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  A good Farsi language source

## Katushka

Hi, I noticed the Farsi thread and thought someone here might be interested in a good Farsi language web site I am using. 
It is www.easypersian.com 
It's a free site with over 120 short lessons with sound files as well as a bit of poetry and music (you have to pay for the music, though).  
I'm on lesson 13 and have learned quite a bit so far. 
Just thought I'd share.

----------


## Pravit

It says "the connection was refused." 
I guess they know of my contacts...blast!

----------

hhhmmm, it worked for me when I tried my link.

----------

